# Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images]



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

This is on Chamonix.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Entwerfer des Audis)*

nice
Looks like an '81/82


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Sepp)*

Not sure what year - it's whatever is available on GT4.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Entwerfer des Audis)*

its 82... if you pick lhasa metallic... you have my car...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (mik_git)*

looks to be tornado red, might go back as far as the pre-prodiction models..


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Sepp)*

It's definitely Tornado Red - they have the stock colours - but for some reason they don't have the graphite colour.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Entwerfer des Audis)*

yeah without checking my list, graphite metallic didn't arrive until around 84


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Sepp)*

yeah but it actually says "1982 audi quattro" in the game


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (mik_git)*

There you have it!
My bro has this game, I'm not much into that type of stuff.
I played GT2, and eventually won every race, and car there was on the game.
I'm done.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Wait, no, it's Mars Red!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Entwerfer des Audis)*

interesting, looks like tornado to me, and in some pics looks like titan red metallic..
Pretty cool.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gran Turismo UrQ rally photoshoot [big images] (Sepp)*

The game says Mars Red. 
It probably looks like the others because I messed with saturation/color balance and/or the car was in bright light (reflections off snow) or shadow. I do wish they had graphite, though.


----------

